# How acurate is an MRI scan?



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello..

Im due for a MRI scan in a few days, due to my symptoms coming back but this time more abdominal pains but one going toilet oo: once a day but it is very watery and comes out like a burst pipe! (Sorry for the details)

GI told be could be that small intestines have narrowed causing blockages, hence why toilet is so watery.

I was just wondering if anyone has had an MRI scan and how acurate is it in showing that the small/large bowels are inflamed/narrowed?

Many Thanks!


----------



## rygon (Jan 20, 2013)

These are the types of pictures they will get from an MRI scan. I dont think they can tell if theres crohns but they can tell if there is thickening of the intestine walls or narrowing.

If there is too much movement from the patient it can blur the picture which can make it less accurate


----------



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow thanks for the picture! What exactly is the arrow pointing at? Is that the large bowel?

My GI suspects that I may possibly have narrowing on some parts of my small intestines, she said an MRI will tell her for sure if this is true, but will it? I mean ive never been scoped in my small intestines not not entirely sure if there is any inflammation at all. Colonoscopy confirmed large bowel is though

Plus i've also asked about a 'camera capsule' examination but she said she needs to see the MRI results before doing so because the capsule may get stuck if theres narrowing.


----------



## rygon (Jan 20, 2013)

Im not sure what its pointing to tbh, I just grabbed the pic from google. When  had an MRI they could tell that my small intestine wall had thickened. 

I agree that you would not want to be taking any camera capsules that could get stuck. The MRI is non intrusive, and apart from the waiting, there was no problems with the procedure at all.


----------



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks  

I just hope my MRI doesn't show something that will make things worse. 

My symptoms are not like what they used to be.. they have changed which points me to the direction of obstruction/narrowing, I've also asked if I can bring my remicade/infliximab infusion forward but GI doesnt want to do anything until the MRI..i just hate the fact I have to wait around to have tests done and suffer until they decide what to do


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 20, 2013)

An MRE should show narrowing but I don't believe it can positively differentiate between narrowing caused by inflammation or scarring.  As far as I know, an MRI is less reliable for imaging.  Unfortunately, I can't explain exactly what the difference is between an MRI and MRE, but I do know an MRE is the preferred imaging test.  

You cannot be scoped in the small bowel, a colonoscopy can usually only reach to the TI.

And, yes, a pill cam can visualize the small intestine but it can get stuck if there is narrowing.  However, you can have a 'dummy' pill cam first to 'test' if the pill cam can get through - the dummy pillcam will dissolve after a period of time if it gets stuck.  I recently asked about a pill cam as well for my son and was told there are also some limitations with a pill cam - it will only show the areas at which the camera is 'pointed' at, so may miss some areas;  it lasts for only a certain period of time and it can get stuck at a certain point for a long while, resulting in hours of pictures of the same spot; it can also move through very quickly, resulting in blurry pictures.  Not saying it's not a useful imaging tool as well, just some extra info for you re the pill cam.


----------



## furiousfunker (Jan 20, 2013)

ive had 2 MRIs on my small bowel, first was what confirmed my crohns, it showed a 24cm section which had narrowed and some perferated ulcers and abcsesses.. (im not trying to scare you, just saying how accurate they can be!)

the second was a couple of weeks ago to see how much i had improved from my first one after trying various drugs, and it showed the narrowing is now only about 2cms long and one abscess

my toilet trips were quite watery too

i hope you it goes well for you though, and they dont find anything too nasty!


----------



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tesscorm - Thank you for your reply. I haven't been advised if its an MRE, GI told me it would be an MRI and hopefully give us the answers we are looking for.

Yeah I can see that there are limitations to the capsule camera but Im willing to take it even if it helps just a little bit in understanding how my damage has been done to my insides. I have read a lot of opinions on this examination, both pros and cons. I'll ask my GI about the 'dummy' capsule after we get my MRI results. Thanks for your advice

Furiousfunker - I don't live far from Coventry, i live in Birmingham. Good to see a Crohnnie close by. Wow..sounds like your MRI was pretty acurate..which is good to hear, I just dont want it do be a waste of time and hearing my GI saying we couldnt see much so we need further tests. I hope it goes well too..to be honest if they do find something atleast i'll know something is there rather than 'guessing and assuming' like we are at the moment.

Can i ask what medications you have tried/had success with?

Many thanks people!


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 20, 2013)

I think MRI and MRE are sometimes used interchangeably...  your GI may have scheduled you for an MRE


----------



## furiousfunker (Jan 20, 2013)

AK47 said:


> Furiousfunker - I don't live far from Coventry, i live in Birmingham. Good to see a Crohnnie close by. Wow..sounds like your MRI was pretty acurate..which is good to hear, I just dont want it do be a waste of time and hearing my GI saying we couldnt see much so we need further tests. I hope it goes well too..to be honest if they do find something atleast i'll know something is there rather than 'guessing and assuming' like we are at the moment.
> 
> Can i ask what medications you have tried/had success with?
> 
> Many thanks people!


thats good to know, i dont know anyone, apart from one of my best mates with an IBD around here! im from Nuneaton, just outside of Coventry.. whereabouts in Brum are you from?

yeahh the MRI was very useful for diagnosing my crohns, as rygon said, stay as still as you possibly can so they get good pictures, you dont want to be drinking the solution thing they give you twice, its nasty!

and yes i was going to say i hope they find something, just didnt want to scare you lol,  but your right, if they do find something causing your problems at least they can then act on it, hopefully its nothing too serious.

I only got diagnosed in October 2012 so im still learning, but from diagnosis i was on Metronidazole (an antibiotic for the abscesses i had for 2 weeks), 50mg Pred (reduced by 5mg each week) and Azathioprine... although the MRI i had 2 weeks ago showed another abscess so im back on the anti-biotics for another month  and waiting to go get it drained, then possibly look at a new medicine for me


----------



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah I don't know anybody either..apart from when I meet random people when I go for my infliximab (remicade) infusion at the hospital and they tell me their stories etc which is good to hear and also good to talk about my own..so i actually enjoy the 3 hours there.

I live in Solihull, just on the outskirts of Bham..so fairly close to you.

Gosh I hate those types of prep solution, especially that damn MoviPrep for the colonoscopy. Hopefully the MRI will be useful for me and help me on another road to recovery.

Ahh so you have been recently diagnosed, sorry to hear that. Yes..theres so much to learn about this disease, ive been doing it for nearly a year and learn something new everytime i search crohns in google! Pred worked wonderfully for me..but couldnt stay on too long, i loved the weight gain but hated the puffy moon face/mood swings/bloating the list is endless.

Haven't quite come across absecess yet, i think i'll need to do further research on it

Oh and btw.. I studied at Coventry University, only just graduated a year ago :ylol:


----------



## AK47 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tesscorm said:


> I think MRI and MRE are sometimes used interchangeably...  your GI may have scheduled you for an MRE


Oh.. I might ask the staff at the MRI centre when i go in 3 days.


----------



## furiousfunker (Jan 21, 2013)

AK47 said:


> Yeah I don't know anybody either..apart from when I meet random people when I go for my infliximab (remicade) infusion at the hospital and they tell me their stories etc which is good to hear and also good to talk about my own..so i actually enjoy the 3 hours there.
> 
> I live in Solihull, just on the outskirts of Bham..so fairly close to you.
> 
> ...


Ahh I'm doing my HGV driving lessons/test in Solihull this week! so if you see a learner in a lorry, go easy on me! Lol

The MRI prep is nowhere near as bad as moviprep don't worry, just mix it with some squash if they let you


----------



## AK47 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just an update..

I had my MRI scan, got my results 2 days later. Didnt show any narrowing/obstruction and said that it was clear and no major inflammation.

Glad to hear it, but then on the weekend my problems got worse and started bleeding. I called back up and said something needs to be done asap, felt like i was slowly dieing, couldnt eat, sleep or anything.

They brought my Remicade infusion forward, it was helped control symptoms. Also want to do another Colonoscopy in 3 weeks to see if its healing or worse


----------



## rygon (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope you feel the benefits soon. At least you dont have any narrowing or obstructions


----------



## furiousfunker (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm glad to hear they didn't find anything, unfortunatly I don't know what could be causing your problems your having now.. I have heard that the contrast that you drink before an MRI can cause symptoms to get worse for a few days, so perhaps it's just that getting out of your system?

Anyway, I hope you start getting better soon!


----------



## tzvia (Feb 2, 2013)

I heard that the MRI for the bowel is one of the best imageing techniques.  I think its much more details that the image that was posted above.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rygon - Thanks, I am glad too..The consultant was pleased aswell as she said if there was narrowing it would cause more complications to the disease i.e surgergy etc.

After having the contrast for the MRI I did actually feel worse (not just bowel movements but the pain and blood which Ive only ever had once since being diagnosed), bowel movements were terrible and it reminded me of the prep they give you for the colonoscopy!!

My next colonoscopy is due in 4 weeks (pretty nervous to find out whether its healing/worse or the same)

My next remicade infusion is in 5 weeks.. I hope I can make it through 5 weeks for the next juice up without symptoms


----------



## had_enough1980uk (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an MRI on fri. They said to me I have to take one sachet of the prep an hour before the scan. Is that what u had to do? What else do they give u?

 2


----------



## furiousfunker (Feb 19, 2013)

had_enough1980uk said:


> I have an MRI on fri. They said to me I have to take one sachet of the prep an hour before the scan. Is that what u had to do? What else do they give u?
> 
> 2


Hello! Yes, you will have to drink 2 jugs of different preps an hour before, unfortunately I can't remember the name of them... They don't taste very nice so try and mix with some juice or squash, and drink as much as you can as it makes for better pictures

Once your in the MRI machine, they might give you buscopan intravenously, to relax the bowel, which again makes it easier to get good pictures

Goodluck with it! They're not too bad so don't stress over it!


----------



## had_enough1980uk (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm worried about needing the toilet when I am in the scanner


----------



## furiousfunker (Feb 19, 2013)

It is only a mild laxative, so most people don't even notice it..  unless you are currently having frequent BMs, you should be okay.

Some people say they get a bit of pain afterwards, but it shouldn't last long, if it does, contact your doctor


----------



## had_enough1980uk (Feb 19, 2013)

furiousfunker said:


> It is only a mild laxative, so most people don't even notice it..  unless you are currently having frequent BMs, you should be okay.
> 
> Some people say they get a bit of pain afterwards, but it shouldn't last long, if it does, contact your doctor


Yeh I fall in the bracket of 'frequent bowel movements' lol

 2


----------



## furiousfunker (Feb 19, 2013)

ahhh.. in that case, im sure if you tell the person doing the MRI just before you go in, they will be understanding.

they give you a button to press if you need to speak to them while your in the machine


----------



## Trish22 (Feb 19, 2013)

AK47 said:


> Yeah I don't know anybody either..apart from when I meet random people when I go for my infliximab (remicade) infusion at the hospital and they tell me their stories etc which is good to hear and also good to talk about my own..so i actually enjoy the 3 hours there.
> 
> I live in Solihull, just on the outskirts of Bham..so fairly close to you.
> 
> ...


Hi,just reading your posts,I also have Crohns and I live in Solihull as well,do you go to the Infliximab clinic at Heartlands,I did till twelve months ago and hey stopped my Infliximab as they said my MRI showed only marginally improvements,so they took me off it,I am now back on azathioprine 100mg daily and am to see a surgeon yet again next week at heartlands for possibly a fourth bowel resection.
Hope you are now feeling a lot better,which part of Solihull do you live?,I live by the Land Rover,
Best regards

Trish


----------



## AK47 (Feb 19, 2013)

had_enough1980uk said:


> I have an MRI on fri. They said to me I have to take one sachet of the prep an hour before the scan. Is that what u had to do? What else do they give u?
> 
> 2


The sachet isn't very nice at all, thankfully the staff had some 'Ribena' that they kindly added to the mixture which helped, not much but made a slight difference.

You won't need to 'run' to the toilet straight after or whilst your having your scan, so don't worry! Although it may take an hour or so before you start feeling that you need to empty your bowels to clear it out. 

I felt extremely tired, esp after they injected me..came home and slept for a few hours.

Hope it all goes well for you and hope you get positive results


----------



## AK47 (Feb 19, 2013)

Trish22 said:


> Hi,just reading your posts,I also have Crohns and I live in Solihull as well,do you go to the Infliximab clinic at Heartlands,I did till twelve months ago and hey stopped my Infliximab as they said my MRI showed only marginally improvements,so they took me off it,I am now back on azathioprine 100mg daily and am to see a surgeon yet again next week at heartlands for possibly a fourth bowel resection.
> Hope you are now feeling a lot better,which part of Solihull do you live?,I live by the Land Rover,
> Best regards
> 
> Trish


Hey Trish,

Great to hear you live close by! I don't go to Heartlands, I'm currently at Queen Elizabeth Birmingham Hospital..my parents live near there so I prefered that Hospital (I spend most times at parents house)

Did you feel better whilst you were on Infliximab? I have been told that they review each individual patient after 12 months and if they are not improving they will stop the treatment, is this what happened with you?
I tried Aza..but failed it and went straight to Infliximab. Since my last infusion (31st Jan) I have been feeling great! I feel human and normal again.. I just hope I continue to feel good like this and I hope this feeling isn't short lived. 

3 weeks until my next infusion and I'm counting the days down hoping I keep going strong!

Wishing you best of health!


----------



## Trish22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ,I was lucky I got a shot at it for two years,but I have heard that they now review you with another MRI after twelve months,I did,nt think mine started working till at least the fourth or fifth infusion,so had to wait a little,the problem is it does not work if you have scar tissue which mine is,there was a little inflammation there which it did clear up hence the very slight improvement,so then they said that they could not justify to the pct whether I was gaining full benefits from it,which I don think I was,as I was still carted off to Heartlands with two partial blockages whilst I was on it.
As I mentioned am now on Aza and its ok but I think they are still keen on me having surgery as my stricture is about 5 cm,but they said it will be about 12 inches they remove in my Ileium.
Its ok keep having ops,but the problem still keeps coming back,and it's all the  extra probs this crap disease brings with it. Do you have joint problems,?i was ok till about 10 years ago,the out of the blue my ankles swell up,un be knowing s to me this was the start of Seron Negative Polyarthralgia,within days I could not walk,had to have commode delivered,I could not even get out of bed my knees,feet,ankles,fingers,elbows,back of my knees all swollen up.it was horrendous.
Luckily when I went on the infliximab it seemed to calm it all down.
I think in the states US they seem to go infliximab for years,but unfortunatley in this country all they seem to do is give you a shot at it and that's it.
I spoke to a lady at heartlands who had it for 12 months and they took it off her then,she was back in outpatients cause her symptons had returned three months later.
I really think that if its working for people they should give them the option of staying on it for at least 5 years at least,even if it just gives us a rest from the dreaded illness.
By the way I started my crohns journey at the QE quite a few years ago,had two crohns ops there,I thought there care there was excellent,but tbh Heartlands is not to bad especially for this disease.
Look forward to your blogs


----------

